# Canned Craft Beers



## august west (Sep 16, 2012)

Are you all aware of the beauty that is micro-brewed, canned beer? Dale's Pale Ale (an IPA), Ranger IPA, Modus Hoperandi, Avery IPA... all out of CO. The can is the way to go. Keeps light out, new liners that keep the beer away from the can. I take canned beer mountain biking with me and gotta say, craft beer in cans = win!


----------



## diesel (Sep 17, 2012)

I have read about a brewery that was opened by the actor from Entourage.

http://brooklynbased.net/blog/2012/05/adrian-greniers-new-beer-biz/

I hadn't given it any thought until I read that article.  But I do agree that the beers in the can are good.


----------



## redneckman (Dec 15, 2012)

There is a brewery here in Grand Rapids Michigan that cans their beer.  Brewery Vivant has some excellent beer and I was very suprised to find them in cans and not bottles.  I have never saw that before.


----------



## ted (Feb 19, 2013)

Samuel Adams just announced they will start canning soon, there's a change of tune!! I think in the next few years many breweries will have their beer in cans. Besides the reasons already stated, they have less weight, take less space, less breakage for the brewery/distibutor , better flavor for consumer, it's win/win.


----------



## mneeley490 (Feb 20, 2013)

That seems to be the new thing. There are several around here doing it, including Red Hook.

There is a craft brewery in Portland OR, called Churchkey. They are really retro. No pop-tops! They put their pilsner in sturdy steel cans, and include a "churchkey" opener with each 6-pack. Just like my dad used to drink!


----------



## thoseguys26 (Feb 20, 2013)

August West said:


> Are you all aware of the beauty that is micro-brewed, canned beer? Dale's Pale Ale (an IPA), Ranger IPA, Modus Hoperandi, Avery IPA... all out of CO. The can is the way to go. Keeps light out, new liners that keep the beer away from the can. I take canned beer mountain biking with me and gotta say, craft beer in cans = win!


Augustl, I've lived here for almost 4 years and you named my top beers. DPA & Ranger, MG.. I also like CO native when I don't want a hoppy IPA. All awesome. I love my bottle but these beers have perfected the cans and I love the cans because I go fly fishing  a lot and cans are much better then bottle in that perfect environment.

I'd hate to move because CO brews are awesome!


----------



## august west (Feb 20, 2013)

I do a bit of fly fishing as well and enjoy a cold beer once I'm off the stream too. The other nice thing about these canned micros is the flavor they add to beer can chicken, delicious.


----------



## tritowner (Oct 31, 2013)

good point!


----------



## saint hophead (May 26, 2014)

Dales Pale Ale and Brew Free from 21ist Amendment are wonderful .


----------



## thmoker (May 29, 2014)

All of the Rocky Mountain states seem to have it going on with canned micros...I love me some Big Sky brew from Missoula. Moose Drool and Trout Slayer, among others. Walk into a convenience store in Montana or Idaho and you'll see a wall of canned local beers. It can be hard to find Bud or Miller products. That's pretty cool.


----------



## mneeley490 (May 29, 2014)

I just finished off a tall can of Fort George Suicide Squeeze IPA from Astoria, OR. Very nice!


----------



## jeepdiver (May 29, 2014)

Oskar Blues (makes dales pale ale) was the first Micro to can and everyone laughed at them.  Now just about everyone is going that route.  Sam Adam's did a lot of R&D and just came out with a new can design that is supposed to improve the flavor when drinking out of a can, like they did with their glass.  They are giving the can design away to any brewers who want it.  

Can beer is better for the consumer to carry the beer, is good for the environment due to less cost of transportation due to less weight, and saves the brewery money. Win win for everyone. 

Some breweries have also figured out how to can condition with live yeast like they do in bottles


----------



## saint hophead (Jun 5, 2014)

Cans are great for the swimming pool and are sweet perfection  for the golf course .


----------



## chasinmendo (Jan 16, 2015)

I have this argument with my daughter who blogs about beer (www.fugglybrew.com) and some of my favorite craft breweries are starting to use cans.  I personally don't like cans and while I've done blind tasting with my daughter I can't really tell anymore.  I know that Anderson Valley Brewing has played with cans which were lined which doesn't strike me as bad.  Aluminum was thought to be associated with alzheimers and I figure since aluminum is quite reactive why take any chances.  I also suspect that there are psychological reasons that I like bottles, probably the same reasons I like corks as opposed to screw closures for wine (I've had that argument with the new owners of Parducci's) it just hard to look cool pressing your thumbnail in the screw closure and smelling an aluminum closure, besides there is no capsule to cut.  I don't know, there is just a little drama (performance art) involved in decanting either wine or beer and I kind of like it but then that's just me!

Regards,

Chas


----------

